# Vertical Training tips?



## drekoushranada (Dec 17, 2012)

I was wondering what you all do to train your plants in flower or veg to limit popcorn bud. Keep in mind I veg horizontal with a 8 bulb t5 and flower with 600w hps. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd say it really depends on how you're growing. Trees? Vertical SOG? Vertical SCROG? You can do most of what you can do with a horizontal grow, vertically. How it's done really depends on the orientation of your plants though.

Probably will require some experimentation as strains might grow a bit differently under vertical light relative their orientation.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 17, 2012)

Check this video of mine out. It goes over some basics. Maybe in the future I will make one going over advanced technique's..
[video=youtube;gOjf5Q2z4wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOjf5Q2z4wA[/video]


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 18, 2012)

Those were some good points in your video. The next batch is going to be a stadium grow SOG in coco coir.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 18, 2012)

Too bad I cant train in the veg tent for a V-scrog using horizontal lighting. I will have room in one of the flower tents for it..... Or can I??


----------



## Stomper420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Why not veg vert also?


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 19, 2012)

It is the type of lighting im using in veg. I use a 8 bulb T5 light. Plus I have a perpetual set up going with different grow systems being tested.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 19, 2012)

One tip is to top early and often. Then eliminate the tops that are not going to get enough light after the plants have stopped stretching. which is usually around week 3.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 19, 2012)

i grow multstrains, so i just lest em go! for the most pars, especially since i just cram as many as i can get in there(SOG). branchy little indicas up front topped and bushed out and stretch single cola sats int the back growing tall and lolipopped a little.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 20, 2012)

Understood. I would do the with the SOG stadium.


----------



## Young Contemporary Peter (Dec 23, 2012)

Mm good luck, I'd like to see pictures..

Check out the last page on my current grow: 


CFLs Week 2/3 (2 - 22" 6500k and 8500k light bulbs) - Page 8


----------

